# Transporting dogs to Portugal from the US



## Jose Cruz (12 mo ago)

Bom dia everyone. We have a four year-old Golden Retriever (weight: 65 lbs) whom we will be bringing to Portugal with us in April 2023. Does anyone have recent experience transporting a dog who (combined with their required airline-approved transport cage) weighs over 100 lbs to Portugal in the last 6 months? What company did you use? What was your experience like? Can you recommend them? Any and all ideas or options are welcome. Obrigado, Jose


----------

